# Police may be denied grand-jury proceedings?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This is a few days old but, I didn't see it posted anywhere.

So now, to pacify a bunch of miscreants, obummer wants to take away the police officer's right to grand-jury proceedings. How long do you think police will stand for this junk!? I couldn't blame them if they started leaving the police force. They say they'll still protect the police but you know their true aim.

WH task force to review grand juries' handling of police killings | TheHill

By Justin Sink - 12/16/14 09:48 AM EST
A White House panel is examining whether grand juries are the best way to review the use of deadly force by law enforcement in the aftermath of controversial decisions not to indict police officers who killed unarmed black men.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So his pen and phone have taken over the legislative branch and now the mighty Kim Johng Ubama wants the judicial branch too. Interesting.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

People want fewer police homicides. Some ideas, like body cameras and collecting statistics on police homicides are going to be adopted. Others, like this one, won't.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sane people want fewer homicides. Period.
We all know who is responsible for the majority of homicides and other crimes and it ain't the Police.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if we can deny it to LE then who next. Then we will just have a comity or one person decide. Why even bother with Juries at all. Just let some judge decide all cases.
Don't even bother with a trials just summit a brief at the judge will figure it out and issue a ruling. Simple fair right. The out come will always be PC.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope he pushes it. Police unions need to learn its time to stop backing democrats.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have not heard one word about how any of these Grand Juries were tainted or otherwise influenced. The evidence in the Ferguson incident was laid out concisely and those facts have not been disputed with anything to prove probable cause against the Officer. If they can't prove the jury was tainted or that evidence was intentionally omitted then they should shut up. I can't think of a better way to handle these than by a Grand Jury. 

"I'm putting wings on pigs today. They take 1 of ours, let's take 2 of theirs," Should we let people like this, the man who murdered two officers in New York yesterday make the decisions????????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I hope he pushes it. Police unions need to learn its time to stop backing democrats.


Won't happen.

Obama is damaging the economy and hurting jobs. Do you think my union has backed away from Democrats? Not at all. Even though the majority of the membership is anti-Democrat.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In my experience most Administrators are left leaning and placed in those positions by the Unions. The average Cop is a pretty conservative creature but if he or she wants to stay employed they have to keep it under wraps. When the Federal Government was pushing for confiscation of guns after Sandy Hook virtually all of the Officers I know said that they weren't going to do it. It exposed just how big the rift between Cops and staff truly is.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Won't happen.
> 
> Obama is damaging the economy and hurting jobs. Do you think my union has backed away from Democrats? Not at all. Even though the majority of the membership is anti-Democrat.


The fact that police unions support Democrats mean police also vote against the 2nd amendment, as the Democrats have gun control as a key plank in their platform. If they want the rest of us to believe they support the Constitution and do not support a police state, they're going to need to change that. They can't have it both ways, expecting us to believe they support our rights while voting against those rights.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> In my experience most Administrators are left leaning and placed in those positions by the Unions. The average Cop is a pretty conservative creature but if he or she wants to stay employed they have to keep it under wraps. When the Federal Government was pushing for confiscation of guns after Sandy Hook virtually all of the Officers I know said that they weren't going to do it. It exposed just how big the rift between Cops and staff truly is.


Cops around here will disarm all of us if given the opportunity. They have no problem with the idea of wholesale confiscation. Maybe where you are it is different, but I can't believe the cops who arrested Shaneen Allen or Brian Aitken support gun rights.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> In my experience most Administrators are left leaning and placed in those positions by the Unions. The average Cop is a pretty conservative creature but if he or she wants to stay employed they have to keep it under wraps. When the Federal Government was pushing for confiscation of guns after Sandy Hook virtually all of the Officers I know said that they weren't going to do it. It exposed just how big the rift between Cops and staff truly is.


 And you have put a finger on what has caused 90% of the problems in LE today.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Diver said:


> Cops around here will disarm all of us if given the opportunity. They have no problem with the idea of wholesale confiscation. Maybe where you are it is different, but I can't believe the cops who arrested Shaneen Allen or Brian Aitken support gun rights.


Of course..because you're in NJ. It's mainly the politicians. A NE republican by another name... Democrat.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

IF this were to ever happen I'd expect a mass exodus from the police forces. Who would ever work under this premise.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> IF this were to ever happen I'd expect a mass exodus from the police forces. Who would ever work under this premise.


Well, it doesn't sound any less unconstitutional than our gun laws.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Puta kinte has until Jan 1, 2015 to do his psychotic rage fit and then the gag goes on muslim town and we watch the Congress to see who else we need rid of.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Of course..because you're in NJ. It's mainly the politicians. A NE republican by another name... Democrat.


Chris Christie, who everyone likes to call a RINO, just pardoned Shaneen Allen. He can't undo NJ's gun laws with the legislature he has, but he can keep on pardoning the dumbest prosecutions and I think has shown a clear willingness to do so. Ms. Allen was facing no prison time as the case had unfolded, but would have lost her gun rights had Christie not intervened in this fashion.

I'll take a RINO over a Democrat every single time.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> People want fewer police homicides. Some ideas, like body cameras and collecting statistics on police homicides are going to be adopted. Others, like this one, won't.


Sure it will. Deny the rights of a group of folks numbering about 2 million and you're well on your way to demonizing them just like AH did for the Jews

Long live our glorious leader. May he rule for a 1000 years


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> This is a few days old but, I didn't see it posted anywhere.
> 
> So now, to pacify a bunch of miscreants, obummer wants to take away the police officer's right to grand-jury proceedings. How long do you think police will stand for this junk!? I couldn't blame them if they started leaving the police force. They say they'll still protect the police but you know their true aim.
> 
> ...


Right right. Cops have no civil rights. The old double jeopardy prohibition thing does not apply to them either. Would take a crazy person to want to be a cop. Maybe the Rev Sharpton has a point.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

BW you're missing the point. No one except the blacks, muslims, gays, hispanics should have any rights. If you're white you're guilty and that's the end of it.


----------

